

Someone had stolen and posted my 99 cents eBook on entrepreneurship - dennykmiu
http://ipad-ebooks-online.com/125/chapter-1.html

======
dennykmiu
an old friend told me a few days ago how much he enjoyed my ebook. i asked him
if he bought it from amazon and he said no. it is available free online. i did
a search and this is what i found. this is great. i hope more people could
read my book. if you want the latest version (3rd edition) where i corrected
many grammatical errors, you can go to amazon. i get about 40 cents a book and
it is enough for me to cover my wine budget. it would be great if you could
write a review. thx.

[http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Guide-Start-Entrepreneurs-
ebo...](http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Guide-Start-Entrepreneurs-
ebook/dp/B0054ECIV6/)

